

Ask HN: Need a book recommendation - waffenklang

Hi!<p>A friend of mine is a really good designer mostly for DTP and Layout. Usually we both work as a team. Me programming and he "designing" but he's moving.<p>I want to make him a gift, to motivate him learning programming. Not low level, but programming which is useful for designers like him. E.g. Scripting for DTP programs or writing macros or little tools (in ruby/python e.g.)<p>So I search a book for him to start.<p>Any ideas?<p>Thanks!
======
sky87
I would suggest "Processing, a programming handbook for visual designers and
artists" by Reas, Fry. It is a lovely book for visual designers with lots of
(mostly short) snippets side by side to graphic outputs doing cool stuff, all
organized by themes

~~~
waffenklang
But isnt it just for the processing language and the processing tools?

My intention was on ordinary dtp programs like CS suite. (so propably
jscript?)

------
ashleyreddy
If he's on windows get him a book on powershell. It great for automating
tasks.

